# Camera Plus / Airsnap / iPhone / iPad Mini



## Axotyl (Jan 2, 2010)

We need to take photos at a remote location. There is no landline broadband, but 3G/4G cellular service is available.

Our plan was to use the Airsnap app (with Camera Plus) on an old iPhone, paired with an iPad Mini, running Airsnap as well. We'd use iOS8 or +.

All publicity/info on Airsnap mentions WiFi / Bluetooth has to be utilised. Am I correct in thinking that 3G cellular would function as well?

And would it be possible to pair more than one other iOS device to the iPhone? For example, another iPhone?


----------

